# [email protected] in my 92 se-r!



## tilleys99 (Oct 21, 2003)

how is this run?

r/t .591
60' 1.910
330 5.389
1/8 8.269 @ 84.84
1000 10.746
1/4 12.844 @ 107.31

mods 
bluebird turbo kit with 370cc inj. on stock sr20de
2.5 full exhaust
4 puck competition clutch
20X8X14 M/T slicks


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

stock bluebird turbo? What dyno numbers you putting down?


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Annville, PA.... thats only like 40mins from my house....


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Any pics?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice 60' Think you can bring it down a tad more?


----------



## calichaz (Oct 22, 2003)

dont forget that hes actually putting down more ponies than a stock bluebird....hes running a stock sr20DE block, the bluebird block has really low compression, like 8.3:1 or so, where the regular N/A SR20 is in the 9's:1


----------



## tilleys99 (Oct 21, 2003)

stock T25 and yes I plan on working on my 60' times i only ran 3 runs on slicks and didnt get to play around with tire pressure yet.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Holy shit. An actual fast Sentra. Welcome to NF.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

don't forget, he's using slicks, that's the only way to get the power down.


----------



## tilleys99 (Oct 21, 2003)

this week im installing a 3 inch downpipe and back and a 40hp NOS setup to cool down intake temps.


----------

